# Good Meter



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Fluke 325 is a good meter. I like it because it has the backlight. I had a Klein meter but the readings were really jumpy. I don't recommend them.

I had a Fluke 376 but it disappeared. Fantastic meter but a little expensive.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like to use a Knopp tester for most day to day stuff. I have a good used 189 that i bought off ebay for when I need actual measurements. It does fine until it gets wet and goes south. Outside doing generator work in the weather, the 28II comes out. I think durable and reliable are what you need, not bells and whistles.

Forgot the need for a clamp. I have a 381 for that, because of its design, wireless, the batteries are always dead.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

SparkyJ said:


> Hey guys which meter do you recommend for a startup business? I will be doing mostly residential with some light commercial? I'm on a budget of course? I know flukes are awesome but which model is acxeptable and priced well? Also has anybody used Klein meters? Are they any good?


You are stating a business and don't have a meter yet? Seems kinda odd. 
The fluke T5 is a nice tough all around meter though.


----------



## SparkyJ (Feb 10, 2016)

The companies have always had the meters I needed already on job. Meters I had at the house were very basic


----------



## SparkyJ (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a greenlee clamp on but haven't tested with it much since buying it so idk how reliable it is or how much confidence I have in it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

SparkyJ said:


> I have a greenlee clamp on but haven't tested with it much since buying it so idk how reliable it is or how much confidence I have in it.


As a meter...erm...manufacturer, Greenlee makes good knockout cutters.

If budget is a concern, do what has been already suggested and buy a T5. Upgrade after you're making a few bucks. We all upgrade and add to our tool arsenal as we go along. You're always better off investing in quality, even if it lacks a few features, than buying full featured crap. Quality over quantity.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I've had a Fluke 87 since.....forever. The only "problem" is the fuse's are too small. jk


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I think the Flukes are priced perfectly for how much meter you are getting. I have an Ideal clamp meter myself. I really like any Fluke I have ever used, and will definitely get one next. I was contemplating a Wiggy, but apparently the Fluke T5 will do the same thing with bleeding out induced voltages (high Z). According to many folks on this forum anyways.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Check into the UEI DL 389. I have two and have no complaints


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't have a meter do you have all the other tools that will be required? 
Ladders
Drills
Ko cutters 
And on and on


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bought a Klein at hardware store when was out of town helping a friend. Used it twice and gave it to a new kid defiantly not worth the money. I have a fluke t plus pro for everyday. And If need more the amprobe 32 a navigator 
I like the Navigator has more stuff that I will probably ever need. Amprobe and fluke are sister companies so I believe quality is there. I do love the fluke t-5 but the fork is a little too small for my needs and have two stolen. But just comes with the basic features we all use. 



Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

fluke 87-v is the way to go.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

The 87-5 has too many variables to trust with ensuring there is no voltage in my book. I keep a t5 just for that.


----------



## SparkyJ (Feb 10, 2016)

Working on gathering everything I can think of little at a time. I am still a little while from transitioning full time. I'm trying to ease into it til I get as much of it figured out as I can haha


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I vote wiggy, even though I usually carry around a t-5. Often will read ghosts as high as 115 on non energized 120 volt systems and to me that is balderdash..........................

This comes from a guy with a flip phone........


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I use the Fluke T+pro. Great meter IMHO. I also have a 20 year old wiggy in case I'm concerned about a ghost or two. I haven't checked, do they still make Wiggys?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

weebee said:


> I use the Fluke T+pro. Great meter IMHO. I also have a 20 year old wiggy in case I'm concerned about a ghost or two. I haven't checked, do they still make Wiggys?


I read that a lot of people like the T+pro. It is more money than the T5 which seems odd. I may buy it just to trey it out. What are the benefits of the T pro? Is it a solenoid tester also?


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I read that a lot of people like the T+pro. It is more money than the T5 which seems odd. I may buy it just to trey it out. What are the benefits of the T pro? Is it a solenoid tester also?


It is all solid state. But the impedance is low enough that it does eliminate ghost voltages.
I also like the three alarms it provides when voltage is detected. Buzzing, read out and light. The built in flash light is kind of handy as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Fluke T5 600 should handle just about anything you'd need in residential work.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I use a fluke 325 for most of my needs


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

cad99 said:


> Bought a Klein at hardware store when was out of town helping a friend. Used it twice and gave it to a new kid defiantly not worth the money. I have a fluke t plus pro for everyday. And If need more the amprobe 32 a navigator
> I like the Navigator has more stuff that I will probably ever need. Amprobe and fluke are sister companies so I believe quality is there. I do love the fluke t-5 but the fork is a little too small for my needs and have two stolen. But just comes with the basic features we all use.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Amprobe and Fluke are related somehow. I have an Amprobe Navigator - NAV-51 I think. I really like that it has phase rotation built in. I use it as my main meter but it's overkill for daily use and kinda big. It doesn't fit well in many pouches. That said it's a very good meter and I would buy amprobe again.


----------

